# Janis Joplin Summertime sound



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I start to learn Summertime by Janis Joplin and I'm wondering how to get that beautiful lead tone. I don't want to buy anything but just have an idea. Is it a fuzz or a cranked amp? Do I have to add some modulation, like reverb or a plain sound?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Oups sorry, I have a best of only! But the song is from the Cheap Thrills, you're right! I'm looking for the intro sound the most clear part! Sorry I can't figure how to explain the exact section of the song. But it's the first part we herad when listen to the song!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

intro:
guitar 1 (starts solo, without guitar 2)
e-|-------------------------------------------------14-17----15-14-15---------
B-|-------------------------------------13-15----16-------------------15------
G-|-------------------------12-14----15---------------------------------------
D-|----------------------12---------------------------------------------------
A-|----------------12-13------------------------------------------------------
E-|--3-----1----15------------------------------------------------------------


e-|-15-14-15-------15-14-15---------------------------------------------------
B-|----------16----------------15h16p15----------------------------------16-15
G-|-------------------------------------17-15-14-15-14----------14-15-17------
D-|----------------------------------------------------17-16-17---------------
A-|---------------------------------------------------------------------------
E-|---------------------------------------------------------------------------


e-|---------------------------------------------------------------------------
B-|-15-------------------------15---------------------------------------------
G-|----17-15-17----17-15-14-15-------17----15----14---------------------------
D-|-------------------------------------------------17-16---------------------
A-|---------------------------------------------------------------------------
E-|---------------------------------------------------------------------------

This part actually !


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.thepsychedelicguitar.com/andrew.htm

Although it was James Gurley who did the solo, Sam Andrew indicates here that it was a Fuzz Face. To me, it sounds much fuzzier than a Fuzz Face, but then there was so much variation between them, it could have simply been a fuzzier one.


----------

